# Nailing the Cannibal Corpse “Torture” and “Kill” rhythm tone?



## aBagel (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey guys!

So I recently got a Mesa Mini Recto and it is a pretty neat amp. Coincidentally I just found out that Cannibal also uses Mesa Rectifiers. Triple and Dual AFAIK. But how do I get their rhythm tones on Torture and Kill? It’s so awesome. Can you guys give me info on their amp settings, pedals, guitars,etc? At this point I literally can buy any piece of gear for that thick ass tone. Even a damn Dual/Triple Recto if necessary.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## efiltsohg (Aug 30, 2019)

I think Pat O'Brien uses an EMG 81 pickup and EVM 12L speakers, that might help

a lot of it is in his right hand technique


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Aug 30, 2019)

They use MetalZones to boost their amps from eveything I have found.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2019)

I think Torture was the album where one of them experimented with Mesa Mark Vs. I don't fully remember, though.

But yeah the standard Cannibal Corpse formula is thick AF strings > EMG 81 > Boss MT-2 > Mesa blackface Rectos.

Try starting off with the MT2's volume max and gain low. Put all the EQs at 12:00 and and go from there. Maybe cut back some bass and add some mids/treble.

EDIT: And yeah, Rob uses EV speakers. The Zakk Wylde speakers.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Aug 30, 2019)

Watch the Ola video. He does replicate the tone really well with an EMG 81 and the Metalzone, but honestly the variation where he used a Maxon ST9 pro plus sounded better but in the same style, to my ears at least.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 31, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Watch the Ola video. He does replicate the tone really well with an EMG 81 and the Metalzone, but honestly the variation where he used a Maxon ST9 pro plus sounded better but in the same style, to my ears at least.



The Maxon ST9 Pro+ makes the difference. CC have stated this in their gear rundowns, and you can hear the difference big time. Rob Barret said it makes each guy "sound like 2 guitars". I'd go for a Keeley Mod Metalzone, and an ISP Decimator gate (or some quality noise gate) at a minimum. If going nuts and buying a Mesa and cab is an option, then I'd also get a power conditioner and multiband EQ. There's a lot of material and video interviews where Rob and Pat show off everything. That's a hell of a professional rig you'd be building! But even with the Mini-Rec, those pedals, an EMG 81, and a pointy guitar (I mean, come on you have to), and you'll be sounding pretty thick like CC.


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2019)

Kill was a mkv and either a dual or triple rec, one of them used a keeley mz and the other used a stock one in that time period but insure if they used it in the studio. It certainly sounds like they did.

As stated above they switched to maxons more recently so that's likely what's on torture


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 31, 2019)

I’ve got a metalzone that I did a very simple mod to (clip out C25 and C35 capacitors on the circuit board) and it works much better as a boost, kinda gets that grindy, hard-edged sound when used as a boost into my Recto that sounds like the ‘Kill’ tone. Keep distortion low or at zero, level to taste, eq mostly at noon or close to it (very sensitive). 

I also have an unmodded waza metalzone that works great as a boost. I don’t like ‘standard’ mode as much as my modded one, that midrange knob gets to HM2 level buzziness if you’re not careful.


----------



## aBagel (Aug 31, 2019)

So from what I’ve read:

EMG 81
Boss Metalzone- Maxon OD808
Mesa Rectifier

What about the amp settings tho?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> So from what I’ve read:
> 
> EMG 81
> Boss Metalzone- Maxon OD808
> ...



I think i saw some settings by googling it. 

Also yeah i can hear a difference. The MT2 sound was a bit more kinds cocked-wahy. The pedal itself has this weird as fuck mid range that gets even more extreme when you push it. It's like a HM2 just without the buzzsaw. The ST9P sounds closer to a traditional boosted Recto. 

Also were their MT2s modded? I imagine that also changes the sound.


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2019)

One was by keeley


----------



## aBagel (Aug 31, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think i saw some settings by googling it.
> 
> Also yeah i can hear a difference. The MT2 sound was a bit more kinds cocked-wahy. The pedal itself has this weird as fuck mid range that gets even more extreme when you push it. It's like a HM2 just without the buzzsaw. The ST9P sounds closer to a traditional boosted Recto.
> 
> Also were their MT2s modded? I imagine that also changes the sound.


Yeah, I did too but they were really hard to tell.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 31, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> So from what I’ve read:
> 
> EMG 81
> Boss Metalzone- Maxon OD808
> ...



Maxon OD808 is ok.. OD9 Pro would be better, and Rob specifically used the ST9 Pro+. The Mid Enhance and Low Boost are essential. Got me using the pedal, because I freaking hate how much low end ODs remove. Tighten should not mean remove, in common tongue. I get the frequency concept and execution, but the ST9 Pro+ AND the VFE Focus have countered the db drop @ 100hz. Plus, you can focus on low or high mids to suit your cabinet. 

For amp settings? Good luck. From what I've seen, on a Rev F Dual Rec (I think) Rob used (in clockwise):
Master - 11, or to taste
Presence - 2-3
Bass - 2-3
Mid - 9-10
Treble - 2
Gain - 2-3

These are off a grainy photo of his rig at the Metal Blade 25th Anniversary Tour show in Orlando, FL. Pre-set, so I'll bet they were tweaked a little. It's pretty obvious the mids are a bit scooped, base and gain are WAY up, along with presence and treble, but I'd say that's a good place to start. Ola Englund's tone video was pretty good, so if you can see those settings as a baseline, tweak from there. 

Another option is to try running the pedals through the effects loop and only use the power section to push them as the preamp. See how close you can get. I'd also use live video tone as a partial guide to avoid post-processing that can't be accounted for. It's all an experiment, and it'd be fun for all of us to hear how this goes for you (I will certainly make notes and try myself!).


----------



## aBagel (Aug 31, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Maxon OD808 is ok.. OD9 Pro would be better, and Rob specifically used the ST9 Pro+. The Mid Enhance and Low Boost are essential. Got me using the pedal, because I freaking hate how much low end ODs remove. Tighten should not mean remove, in common tongue. I get the frequency concept and execution, but the ST9 Pro+ AND the VFE Focus have countered the db drop @ 100hz. Plus, you can focus on low or high mids to suit your cabinet.
> 
> For amp settings? Good luck. From what I've seen, on a Rev F Dual Rec (I think) Rob used (in clockwise):
> Master - 11, or to taste
> ...


Wow, man. Really appreciate it. I’ll see what I can do.


----------



## aBagel (Aug 31, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Maxon OD808 is ok.. OD9 Pro would be better, and Rob specifically used the ST9 Pro+. The Mid Enhance and Low Boost are essential. Got me using the pedal, because I freaking hate how much low end ODs remove. Tighten should not mean remove, in common tongue. I get the frequency concept and execution, but the ST9 Pro+ AND the VFE Focus have countered the db drop @ 100hz. Plus, you can focus on low or high mids to suit your cabinet.
> 
> For amp settings? Good luck. From what I've seen, on a Rev F Dual Rec (I think) Rob used (in clockwise):
> Master - 11, or to taste
> ...


But since I got the Mini, I would assume I’d have to scoop the mids out a bit more and have even more bass than Rob’s settings(EL84 tubes). I mean would it really be worth it to get a modern Dual even if I have the Mini Recto?


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> But since I got the Mini, I would assume I’d have to scoop the mids out a bit more and have even more bass than Rob’s settings(EL84 tubes). I mean would it really be worth it to get a modern Dual even if I have the Mini Recto?



only you can answer that  youll need different settings on a mini for sure but just use your ears for that. If it were me I wouldnt go out and buy a full size unless your playing in a CC tribute band or you actually want one for more than nailing the tone.

Or if you have limitless budget, in that case go wild!


----------



## aBagel (Aug 31, 2019)

Nick said:


> only you can answer that  youll need different settings on a mini for sure but just use your ears for that. If it were me I wouldnt go out and buy a full size unless your playing in a CC tribute band or you actually want one for more than nailing the tone.
> 
> Or if you have limitless budget, in that case go wild!


Ok, my budget situation is kinda weird. You see I’m probably not as old as you guys are (ouch ) so my main income is my summer job. I usually earn like 2000$ in 2,5 months. So If i combine my entire years savings with that, yes I can even afford a damn Mesa Dual/Triple Rectifier. But I just am not sure If it has that much difference in tone with my current Recto.


----------



## aBagel (Aug 31, 2019)

Nick said:


> only you can answer that  youll need different settings on a mini for sure but just use your ears for that. If it were me I wouldnt go out and buy a full size unless your playing in a CC tribute band or you actually want one for more than nailing the tone.
> 
> Or if you have limitless budget, in that case go wild!


By the way, I can get like a high-mid end ESP or Jackson (ESP E-II or Pro Series) with 81’s in them instead of a Dual Rectifier bcuz I kinda don’t want to swap out the pickups in my 6 ( Gibson Les Paul Stock Hdwr.)


----------



## KailM (Aug 31, 2019)

If you’re in a situation that you can play loud whenever you want then hell yes it’ll be worth it to get a full Triple Rec.

If you’re going to play relatively quiet then there may not be as much of a reason to get a big head. But at high volumes, the low-end out of a 100 watt+ head will blow any lunchbox head with EL-84s to smithereens.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 1, 2019)

KailM said:


> If you’re in a situation that you can play loud whenever you want then hell yes it’ll be worth it to get a full Triple Rec.
> 
> If you’re going to play relatively quiet then there may not be as much of a reason to get a big head. But at high volumes, the low-end out of a 100 watt+ head will blow any lunchbox head with EL-84s to smithereens.


Let’s just say yes and no about the loudness factor. I have an attenuator ( Torpedo captor) which has a -20 db cut when you put it between your amp and cab. It’s pretty effective. By that means, yes I can crank the amp %80 of the time.


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> By the way, I can get like a high-mid end ESP or Jackson (ESP E-II or Pro Series) with 81’s in them instead of a Dual Rectifier bcuz I kinda don’t want to swap out the pickups in my 6 ( Gibson Les Paul Stock Hdwr.)



Something with emgs and a 25.5 scale is the right ballpark


----------



## aBagel (Sep 1, 2019)

Nick said:


> Something with emgs and a 25.5 scale is the right ballpark


So should I just get the guitar instead of the Dual Recto?


----------



## Nick (Sep 1, 2019)

I would say so. Emgs have a really distinct sound and will have a pretty pronounced effect on the overall tone.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 1, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> Watch the Ola video. He does replicate the tone really well with an EMG 81 and the Metalzone, but honestly the variation where he used a Maxon ST9 pro plus sounded better but in the same style, to my ears at least.


I’ve seen the Maxon ST9 video but haven’t seen the one with the MT-2. Link?


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Sep 1, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> I’ve seen the Maxon ST9 video but haven’t seen the one with the MT-2. Link?




It’s actually one of my favorite youtube videos in general.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 1, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> It’s actually one of my favorite youtube videos in general.



Yeah I’ve seen this one. I thought you mentioned a video where he used the mt-2 metalzone to get the tone.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 1, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> It’s actually one of my favorite youtube videos in general.



Btw, I feel like Ola nailed the Evisceration Plague tone in this video. It really is an awesome video as you said.


----------



## Asphyxia (Sep 1, 2019)

Airis Effects is offering a Cannibal Corpse Mod for Metalzones.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Sep 1, 2019)

Asphyxia said:


> Airis Effects is offering a Cannibal Corpse Mod for Metalzones.


I listened to a demo of it and it sounded like ass compared to the stock one, but it could have been set up improperly.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Sep 1, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Btw, I feel like Ola nailed the Evisceration Plague tone in this video. It really is an awesome video as you said.





But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Yeah I’ve seen this one. I thought you mentioned a video where he used the mt-2 metalzone to get the tone.


He uses the metalzone in that video, it’s just almost at the end of it.


----------



## Asphyxia (Sep 1, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> I listened to a demo of it and it sounded like ass compared to the stock one, but it could have been set up improperly.


Yeah that demo made the stock sound monstrous and the mod was weak lol.
I think he might have just put the graphics on the wrong sounds though. I hope.
Airis is pretty solid for brutal tone.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 1, 2019)

youngthrasher9 said:


> He uses the metalzone in that video, it’s just almost at the end of it.


Hahaha excuse my idiocy. Just didn’t watch the video entirely. Now that I have watched it, I’m with you about the Maxon. Just sounds better to me.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 2, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Hahaha excuse my idiocy. Just didn’t watch the video entirely. Now that I have watched it, I’m with you about the Maxon. Just sounds better to me.



It really makes things stupid thick. I love that kind of sonic ignorance. I've only sued it with a Recto, and can't wait to run it through a 5150 or something darker.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 2, 2019)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> It really makes things stupid thick. I love that kind of sonic ignorance. I've only sued it with a Recto, and can't wait to run it through a 5150 or something darker.


It’s the sonic equivalent of a thick-ass smoothie in my opinion. A tasty one ideed.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 2, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> It’s the sonic equivalent of a thick-ass smoothie in my opinion. A tasty one ideed.



Indeed. Like a Smoothie King "Hulk". With extra peanut butter. 

I don't know how "tried" auto-corrected to "sued", but I meant "tried it with a Recto". LOL


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Sep 2, 2019)

Mini Recto =/= Dual or Triple Recto

2 completely different amps, different power tubes, etc etc. You are comparing coconuts to apples. 

Better solution MW Triple Recto -> 2Notes Studio and pick your fav cab ir and mic pair.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 2, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Mini Recto =/= Dual or Triple Recto
> 
> 2 completely different amps, different power tubes, etc etc. You are comparing coconuts to apples.
> 
> Better solution MW Triple Recto -> 2Notes Studio and pick your fav cab ir and mic pair.


I know going with the Triple is the better solution, but It is ass-ripping expensive combined with the price of the Two Notes Studio.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 2, 2019)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Mini Recto =/= Dual or Triple Recto
> 
> 2 completely different amps, different power tubes, etc etc. You are comparing coconuts to apples.
> 
> Better solution MW Triple Recto -> 2Notes Studio and pick your fav cab ir and mic pair.


But fuck it, I’m getting the Triple MW. I have an attenuator anyways. About the guitar, I’ll just switch out my Gibson LP with something like a Jackson USA King V with EMG’s in it.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 2, 2019)

Used prices on rectos is usually pretty good, I’d go that route.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 2, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Used prices on rectos is usually pretty good, I’d go that route.


Not exactly in my country. (I’m from Turkey btw)


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 2, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Not exactly in my country. (I’m from Turkey btw)



Ah didn’t notice. 

New prices of Mesa’s outside of the USA are not great.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 2, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> Ah didn’t notice.
> 
> New prices of Mesa’s outside of the USA are not great.


Currently there’s only a dual recto up for 2000$. Triple new costs 3000$. I want the triple. So...


----------



## Nick (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah the euro prices for Mesa are robbery, luckily there are usually plenty of options used.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 2, 2019)

Nick said:


> Yeah the euro prices for Mesa are robbery, luckily there are usually plenty of options used.


Exactly.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Sep 3, 2019)

You won't _need_ the triple, I'd just use your mini Recto if you've got that.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 3, 2019)

Wookieslayer said:


> You won't _need_ the triple, I'd just use your mini Recto if you've got that.


I know. I just am not %100 positive that it’ll be able to pull of such a bassy and thick tone(EL84s) Really, I’ll just try and see. I’ll let you guys know. Btw from my experiments with a bunch of my current pedals, it looks like the source of that thickness is really just a shit ton of gain and bass on the amp and using even more saturation via the pedal.


----------



## Roadsterjosh (Sep 3, 2019)

I don't have any experience with the Mini Recto, but from everything I have read and the demos I've heard it sounds like it gets pretty close to the tones it's bigger brothers have. Given that you already have it, and have to twonotes captor, you should be all set to get those massive tones with the help of some pedals. It may not rumble the windows out of your home, but it should sound huge and angry either way.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 4, 2019)

Guys so apparently the Maxon ST-9 Pro + is literally non-existent in my area. But stuff like the OD808, Ibanez TS-9, Boss Waza Metalzone and the normal Metalzone are available. What do I do?


----------



## Karmaic (Sep 5, 2019)

Step 1. Get a good cab. 
Step 2. Keep your mini recto. 
Step 3. Get the Waza metalzone.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 7, 2019)

Karmaic said:


> Step 1. Get a good cab.
> Step 2. Keep your mini recto.
> Step 3. Get the Waza metalzone.



Isn’t my cab enough? (Mesa 1x12 w/Celestion shadow something)


----------



## ATRguitar91 (Sep 7, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Isn’t my cab enough? (Mesa 1x12 w/Celestion shadow something)


I'd say so, but I'm pro 112 for the convenience. If you want some more thump eventually you can grab a 412.


----------



## Karmaic (Sep 7, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Isn’t my cab enough? (Mesa 1x12 w/Celestion shadow something)



Its decent (no offense). Its just that a single 12 doesnt have enough balls to really bring out the best in your amp, in my experience. Even a 2x12 would sound montrous compared to a 1x12. More speakers = bigger/better tone. I have the same amp as you, and I run mine through a 4x12. Try to find a used 2x12 and pair it up with your 1x12 and youll see what Im talking about.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 8, 2019)

I used to run a 1x12, and when I got a 2x12 there was a big increase in ballsiness. And another increase when I swriched to 4x12. I like runnng a 4x12 and 2x12 at the same time, but I have the space for it. 

That’s not to say a 1x12 is not usable, I still have my old 1x12 cab in the livingroom at my house and it sounds great. Sometimes when playing it I think, if for whatever reason I had to downsize all my stuff, I wouldn’t be too upset to go back to the 1x12. 

What kind of Mesa 1x12 do you have? Is it the closed-back ported thiele cab? Those are supposed to be pretty thumpy and sound bigger than your typical 1x12, but Mesa has made a lot of different types of cabs over the years.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> I used to run a 1x12, and when I got a 2x12 there was a big increase in ballsiness. And another increase when I swriched to 4x12. I like runnng a 4x12 and 2x12 at the same time, but I have the space for it.
> 
> That’s not to say a 1x12 is not usable, I still have my old 1x12 cab in the livingroom at my house and it sounds great. Sometimes when playing it I think, if for whatever reason I had to downsize all my stuff, I wouldn’t be too upset to go back to the 1x12.
> 
> What kind of Mesa 1x12 do you have? Is it the closed-back ported thiele cab? Those are supposed to be pretty thumpy and sound bigger than your typical 1x12, but Mesa has made a lot of different types of cabs over the years.


I think its the slightly bigger variant(23) of the Mesa 1x12 Lonester cab.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 8, 2019)

And guys, the reason I’m not getting a 4x12 is its size. But maybe I’ll consider a 2x12 rectifier for the future.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 9, 2019)

Karmaic said:


> Step 1. Get a good cab.
> Step 2. Keep your mini recto.
> Step 3. Get the Waza metalzone.


You know, the mini itself is INSANELY loud. So triple is naturally out. I’ll get a 2x12 Mesa Rectifier instead. However, I think I’ll go with the Maxon ST9 Pro+ cuz I kinda like that more tbh.


----------



## aBagel (Sep 9, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> You know, the mini itself is INSANELY loud. So triple is naturally out. I’ll get a 2x12 Mesa Rectifier instead. However, I think I’ll go with the Maxon ST9 Pro+ cuz I kinda like that more tbh.


And I think thats what they use live nowadays.


----------



## bloodocean (Sep 10, 2019)

I remember seeing somewhere that the CC guys run some chorus in the chain as well, very subtly. Gives a thicker sound.


----------

